# 25 in 4 at the berry



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

Me and a friend hit the good 'ol berry to get a little fishin in before the big game today. We showed up at the res at about 6 am and headed out. Lake conditions where we were on the north end were great. 12" of ice under 6" of snow with very little slush. We started out in 6-8 feet of water and started picking up fish right away just above the weeds. After 4 fish in that shallow we moved out a bit deeper so we could actually have a bit of a fight. I was in 12 feet and my buddie was in 20. I went through 25 waxies in 2 hours. It was non stop action all morning with a great mixture of nice bows 17+ inchers and cutts all at that 22 inch mark. I did hook up with one hog but my anti reverse froze up and my line free spooled off my reel and I lost the fish.  we ended up with 25 fish in the 4 hours and missed easily that many. One of the best days I've had on the berry in a long time. FISH ON!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are the days you dream about. bringing home the Hog would have been Icing on the Cake.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice report! It's nice to hear some good reports about the Berry every once in a while! I'm already getting pumped for ice off!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear the good report from the berry.


----------



## cantnotfish (Jan 3, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I love ice off at the berry! Can't wait.


----------

